# Neuhaus Metalworks Emu: modern steel custom hardtail



## cassieno (Apr 28, 2011)

With the pandemic and consistently riding closer to home I was in search of a new bike that could ride the same trails in a slightly different way. I turned to Neuhaus Metalworks to build me a "local" quiver killer.

I first met Nick Neuhaus (Little_twin on mtbr) a few years ago when I was looking to buy a full suspension bike and he offered to let me demo his. Nick's background is in motorsports and fabrication. He started building bikes in order to get exactly what he wanted out of them.

My order process was pretty simple: I wanted a modern steel hardtail that was a ton of fun for local riding. I told Nick what I was looking for and he built it exactly. The result was a bike that makes me question if I need a full suspension (the answer is yes because N+1).

These specs are all custom to what I asked for. This bike is intended to be the bike I reach for, for almost all riding regardless of length or type of terrain.

Specs
HA = 65.5
Reach 477
CS = adjustable 425-445 (I am running just over 430)
SA = 74.5, if I go to steep the front of my knees start hurting.
BB height = 320. I wanted a slightly higher bb. I noticed that for me a lower BB makes for a very stable bike, but it's almost impossible for me to get it off the ground. A slightly higher bb helps give me a poppy feel and makes it much much easier for me to pop off of things.
Fork = 130mm Fox 34
Wheels = light bicycle carbon rims laced by Nick to Shimano hubs
Inserts = Tannus armor rear. Cushcore XC front. Inserts make sure a huge difference on a hardtail.










This bike just feels great. The second I sat on it there was no adjustment needed. It just fit me. This bike is exactly what I was looking for. I ride in Marin county most of the time on smoother trails with some very rough sections and have been impressed with the compliance, stability and playfulness of this bike. Steel is just a great bike frame material. It feels alive. My rides have ranged from 15 miles and 2,500 feet to 25 miles and 4400 feet. Smooth, very rocky, steep, basically XC, etc. 









His instagram (Login • Instagram) has some of the other bikes he is building. Like a sweet mullet set-up he is currently riding and an XC-ish single speed for a customer. He is building a wide variety of bikes for a variety of customers (I am also getting a gravel bike built).


----------



## Little_twin (Feb 23, 2016)

Here are a few other recent builds.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

Nice clean looking builds! Can't ask for much more then a bike the fits right out of the gate. 

I also get knee front upper knee pain when my saddle is too far forward, and have thought that IF I truly wanted to try steep seat tubes, I would run a proportionally longer crank to see if that helped (currently run 175, maybe try 200 or 220?).


----------



## Little_twin (Feb 23, 2016)

jonshonda said:


> Nice clean looking builds! Can't ask for much more then a bike the fits right out of the gate.
> 
> I also get knee front upper knee pain when my saddle is too far forward, and have thought that IF I truly wanted to try steep seat tubes, I would run a proportionally longer crank to see if that helped (currently run 175, maybe try 200 or 220?).


An individuals body shape has a lot to do with it as well.

I personally at 5'10 can tolerate a fairly steep seat tube but my legs are on the slightly longer side for my height. I have also been moving towards steeper seat tubes on my bikes for the last 5 years, so have had the benefit of adapting slowly vs a newer rider or a rider upgrading from an older bike to a modern bike who just kind of gets thrown in and told to swim.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeynets (Dec 19, 2009)

cassieno said:


> With the pandemic and consistently riding closer to home I was in search of a new bike that could ride the same trails in a slightly different way. I turned to Neuhaus Metalworks to build me a "local" quiver killer.
> 
> I first met Nick Neuhaus (Little_twin on mtbr) a few years ago when I was looking to buy a full suspension bike and he offered to let me demo his. Nick's background is in motorsports and fabrication. He started building bikes in order to get exactly what he wanted out of them.
> 
> ...


I know this is an old thread but the bike and your comments caught my eye.

Very nice looking whip and the geo sounds incredibly close to what I would be looking for if I went with a custom build. I have a medium Cotic SolarisMax but after putting about 30mm of spacers under my stem, the reach is now maybe a touch too short. The Neuhaus Solstice with much higher stack is a lot closer to where I am now, but it's there out of the gate with the reach being where I'd prefer it as well. At 5'10" but with a relatively short inseam, I'm almost always between M and L. 

Curious to know your height and inseam, if you don't mind.

Very interesting about your knee pain — I get a little bit of knee pain with my Solaris at 74 STA, but my full suss which is about 2.5 steeper doesn't cause me any pain. I've been trying to figure out what aspect(s) of the Solaris could be leading to that. Besides the slight knee pain, I feel really good on it.

I also live in Marin, ride pretty much everything too and don't really need a new bike — I have a Banshee Spitfire and the above mentioned Solaris which is pretty close to perfect though I'd love to have sliding dropouts and have the geo just that little bit closer to ideal.


----------



## cassieno (Apr 28, 2011)

Hey,

I am around 6 feet. Inseam is shorter (I am mostly torso). Like I have the legs of someone who is 5'10". I am somewhat flexible with reach. 465+40mm stem also feels good. 

A hardtail's SA get steeper as you sag. FS bikes get slacker SA. That might explain why on the different bikes you have / don't have knee pain. Over time I have worried less about my knees and 75ish to a little steeper is just fine. I basically don't worry about them anymore. 75+ degree SA works well for Marin (climbs are usually steep). 

I also have the pre-curser to the Solstice (with sliders, but in the picture below with gears) that I got to run as mostly singlespeed. It's a killer bike, I am sure if you contacted Nick / @Little_twin he would let you test ride the new Solstice. The 3d printed yokes (chain and seat stay) make for an unreal riding experience. The bike feels like it bites the ground and accelerates through turns in a way I haven't felt before.


----------



## mikeynets (Dec 19, 2009)

cassieno said:


> Hey,
> 
> I am around 6 feet. Inseam is shorter (I am mostly torso). Like I have the legs of someone who is 5'10". I am somewhat flexible with reach. 465+40mm stem also feels good.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply. 

Here's my Solaris, which is also really well suited to Marin trails. A touch longer reach, sliding dropouts and a few more bosses for bikepacking are my only wishes, but definitely not necessary. 

Again, it's pretty similar to your bike. If I ever go custom, I'm definitely giving Nick a shout!


----------



## mikeynets (Dec 19, 2009)

BTW I notice you have an SQ Labs saddle — I have a like new (only 2 rides) 611 non-active for sale. If you're interested, PM me.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

cassieno said:


> This bike just feels great.


Nice looking machine. 👌 👌 👌


----------

